# The liquid stuff



## Sampson (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey everyone. Well I haven't really check out this part of the forum for the longest time and I wanted to post on a product I used for a job drug test I did last year.

The product is called "the liquid stuff" I bought it from the vitamin shoppe so GNC might have it. I will not lie it's not the greatest tasting drink out there. 

My good friends brother told me about it because it's what he uses to pass his drug test for the union and he smokes to the day before the test. I had a drug test coming up and I stopped smoking 2 days before the test. I followed the exact directions on the bottle. Only thing I did extra was drink more water. Only reason I did that was because my friends brother is alot thinner then me so I figure some water wouldn't hurt. I drank 1 gallon of water the night before the test, next day I did what the bottle says which I believe is drink a glass of water then the liquid stuff and then one more glass of water ( don't quote me I forget exactly).

Well I did that and went into the lab were I had to pee in a cup and they sent the drug test out to get tested. After sometime I got the call from work and they said I passed and i'm hired. 

Now I do not know if the gallon of water plus some did most of the work but i passed.

Figured pass it along the way.


----------

